

Dribbble Pro Launches - lindvall
http://blog.dribbble.com/post/4812413797/pro

======
lindvall
It's great to see sites like dribbble and forrst push to make money so
relatively early in the life of the product. I can only imagine how hard it
would be to make the leap to charge money for a service that could easy be
characterized as fluff.

